
Venture capitalists don't have a clue how consumers will behave. - joshwa
http://whohastimeforthis.blogspot.com/2005/08/consumer-investing-2.html
======
donna
my take is to first know how I will behave, will I use it? Purchase it,
recommend it? It was probably best that BVP past on Apple, eBay, FedEx
opportunities. Sounds like they were unable to use those products, --it's more
than just the financial investment, it's the viral leverage as well.

------
dawie
No-one has a clue how consumers will behave.

